# عيد الغطاس



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

*


*
*
كل سنة و انتو طيبين بمنسبة عيد الغطاس (2012\1\20)​*​*
طبعاً كلنا هنديها قلقاس و قصب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​**


**

تعرف ايه عن عيد الغطاس​**
​**
هو أحدأعيادنا السيدية الكـبرى وهـو محصور بين عيدين كبيرين ونصلى فيها ثلاث قداسات ليلية، الأول هو عيد الميلاد المجيد والثالث هو عيد القيامة المـجيد وبينهما عيدالغطاس المجيد. وتتعجب يا صديقى من هذه الثلاثيات المدهشة والمرتبـطة بهذا العيد المجيد، والذى تحتفل به كنيستنا ثلاثة أيـام هى (11، 12، 13 طوبة من كل عام).​ 








أولاً: ثلاثة أسماء لهذاالعيد :​ 






أ- عيد الثيؤفانيا : أى الظهور الإلهى.​ 




ب- عيد الأنوار : حيث يمسك المعمد الشموع بعد العماد.​ 




ج- عيد الغطاس: أى العماد.​ 






ثانياً: القديس يوحنا المعمدان يحمل ثلاثة ألقاب :​ 






أ- السابق : لأنه سبق السيد المسيح جسدياً بستة أشهر.​ 




ب- الصابغ : لأنه قام بالمعمودية التى هى صبغة فى معناها اللغوى.​ 




ج- الشهيد : لأن حياته إنتهت بالإستشهاد بقطع الرأس.​ 






ثالثاً: القديس يوحنا المعمدان له ثلاث صفات :​ 






أ- آخر أنبياء العهد القديم : بل كان نبياً معتبراً زمانه.​ 




ب- الملاك المهيئ للعهد الجديد : إذ كان يعد الناس لرسالة المسيح السماوية.​ 




ج- أعظم مواليد النساء : وذلك بشهادة السيد المسيح ذاته (لو 28:7).​ 






رابعاً: ظهر الثالوث القدوس فى معمودية السيدالمسيح :​ 






أ- الآب : ظهر كصوت ينادى "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت" (مت 17:3).​ 




ب- الإبن : غاطساً فى مياه نهر الأردن ثم صاعـداً (مت 16:3).​ 




ج- الروح القدس : ظهر على شكل حمامة رمز الروح الوديع (مت 16:3).​ 






خامساً: تتم المعمودية بثلاث غطسات :​ 






فالمسيح مات وقبر ثم قام فى اليوم الثالث والذين يتعمدون أيضاً يموتون ويدفنون ويقومون على مثال المسيح.​ 




أ- المعمودية موت مع المسيح : "إننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته" (رو 3:6).​ 




ب- المعمودية دفن مع المسيح : ".. فدفنا معه بالمعمودية" (رو 4:6).​ 




ج- المعمودية قيامة مع المسيح : "إذ كنتم أمواتاً فى الخطايا.. أحياكم معه" (كو 12:2-13).​ 






سادساً: فى المعمودية ثلاث تقابلات مع المسيح القائم :​ 






أ- جرن المعمودية : بدلاً من قبر المسيح.​ 




ب- المساء : بدلاً من التراب. (عناصر الطبيعة أربعة هى الماء والهواء والتراب والنار).​ 




ج- الغطسات : بدلاً من أيام القبر الثلاثة.​ 






سابعاً: فى المعمودية ثلاثة أفعال :​ 






أ- رفض : أى جحد الشيطان حيث ينظر المعمد ناحيةالغرب ويكون محمولاً على الذراع الأيسر للإشبين.​ 




ب- إعلان : أى جحد الشيطان حيث ينظر المعمد ناحية الغرب ويكون محمولاً على الذراع الأيسر للإشبين.​ 




ج- قبول : قبول المعمودية على اسم الثالوث القدوس وعلى عدد الأيام التى مكثها المسيح فى قبره.​ 






ثامناً: نستخدم فى المعمودية ثلاثة أنواع من الزيوت :​ 






أ- الزيت العادى : الذى يطلق عليه اسم "الساذج".​ 




ب- زيتالغاليلاون : الذى يعنى زيت "الفرح".​ 




ج- زيت الميرون : معناه "الطيب" وهى ختمالروح القدس.​ 






تاسعاً: فى يوم العماد ننال ثلاثةأسرار :​ 






أ- المعمودية : هى مـدخل الأسرار الكنسية السـبعة أنـه "أن كــــان أحـــــد لا يولد من الماء والـــروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت،الله" (يو 5:3).​ 




ب- الميرون : حيث يتم مسح المعمد "36" رشمة مقسمة إلى ثلاث دفعات:​ 




على الرأس والصدر والظهر.​ 




على الأطراف العليا.​ 




على الأطراف السفلى وكل دفعة "12" رشمة.​ 




ج- الإفخارستيا : أى التنـاول من جسد الرب ودمـه لكـى يثبت المعمد فى المسيح والمسيـح يثبت فيه ويقيمه فى اليوم الأخير (يو 6).​ 






عاشراً: نحصل على ثلاث بركات من المعمودية :​ 






أ- بركة التبنى : حيث نصير أبناء الله بالتبنى.​ 




ب- بركة الملاك الحارس : الذى يرافق حياتنا وأيام عمرنا.​ 




ج- بركة التثبيت بالميرون : فى جـسـد المسـيح أىالكنيسة.​ 






كل سنة وانتم طيبين​




و دي ترنيمة نقطة مية


 [YOUTUBE]lewNW24Mcbk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 ودي حاجة كدة للأطفال


 [YOUTUBE]scNjL6MDdtY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



































​**




​*


----------



## Maran+atha (18 يناير 2017)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم الأربعاء 10 طوبة (برمون عيد الغطاس "الثيؤفانيا")
متى 3: 16-17
+ فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء 
واذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فراى 
روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه
+ وصوت من السماوات قائلا:
 «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت».   
[YOUTUBE]WeHR-AApI0Q[/YOUTUBE]
أفسس 4: 5-6
+ رب واحد، ايمان واحد، معمودية واحدة، 
+ اله واب واحد للكل، الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم


----------



## Maran+atha (18 يناير 2017)

إشعياء 9: 1-2
+ ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.
كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي 
يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.
+ الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما.
الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور.




إشعياء 40: 1-5
+ عزوا عزوا شعبي يقول الهكم. 
+ طيبوا قلب اورشليم ونادوها 
بان جهادها قد كمل ان اثمها قد عفي عنه 
انها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها 
+ صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب.
قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا. 
+ كل وطاء يرتفع وكل جبل واكمة ينخفض
 ويصير المعوج مستقيما والعراقيب سهلا.
+ فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعا لان فم الرب تكلم
[YOUTUBE]frCuirQ-SVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veronicaa (19 يناير 2017)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أَمَة (26 يناير 2017)

كل الأعياد و انتم بنعمة المسيح - آمين!


ينقل للمنتدى المسيحي العام​


----------

